# HP TouchSmart tx2z How to and Problems

## Phancy Physicist

Okay the first thing I want to say a few things.

Take this "How To" with a grain of salt. 

I am trying to compile the information for these laptops into one spot so please help if you can

There are three sections

The state of things

The configuration

System Information

The state of things

"Things that do work"

WebCam

Video Card - unmasking as below and using the config files gets this working

Sound Card - editing of "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf" required as below

Wireless Card - fully working but requires kernel configuration

Touchscreen -  2.6.32-gentoo-r3

Stylus - 2.6.32-gentoo-r3

"Things that don't work right"

Pressure sensitivity

Screen Rotation

*NOTE* building into kernel did not work for me *NOTE*

```

  Device Drivers  ---> 

        [*] Network device support  --->

             Wireless LAN  --->

                            [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) 

                                 .

                                 .

                                 .             

                           <M>   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)  

                            [ ]     Support downloading firmware images with Host AP driver    

                           <M>     Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 in PLX9052 PCI adaptors    

                           <M>     Host AP driver for Prism2.5 PCI adaptors 

```

*NOTE* building into kernel did not work for me *NOTE*

Then 

```

emerge broadcom-sta

```

Configuration Files

```

#append to the bottom of file

options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba

```

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -march=athlon64-sse3 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE=" 

a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa ao apache2 apm audiofile avahi avi

-arts

bash-completion bcmath blas bluetooth branding bzip2

cairo canna cdinstall cdr cjk clamav crypt css cups

dbus dga -doc dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dri

encode -esd -examples exif

fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac freewnn ftp freetype

gd gif ginac glut gimp 

gmp gnome gnome-keyring

gnuplot gnutls gpm graphviz gzip gsl gstreamer gtk

hal hddtemp httpd

ieee1394 imagemagick ipod ipv6

jack java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k

-kde kerberos

lame latex libcaca ldap libedit libnotify libwww lm_sensors

mad matroska mime motif mp3 mpeg multilib mysql

ncurses networkmanager nls nocd nowin nptl nsplugin

oav ogg openal opengl -oss

#old-linux

pam pcmcia pcntl -pda pdf php plotutils png posix ppds python

-qt3 -qt4 quicktime

rdesktop readline real

samba sasl scanner sdl slp smartcard smp sockets 

-source

spell sse sse3 ssl svga

tcl tk

tcpd theora threads tiff truetype

unicode usb

v4l v4l2 vcd vnc -voodoo3 vorbis

wifi win32codecs wxwindows

xml xpm xscreensaver xv xvid X Xaw3d

zlib

ansi

browserplugin

cdda cdio

divx divx4linux 

loop-aes

stream

tetex 

vlm

winbind

xanim

"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa fbdev fglrx"

ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio atiixp atiixp-modem"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse wacom joystick synaptics evdev"

#PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/overlays/java-experimental"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

```

```

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

#        InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

#        InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

#        InputDevice "touch" "SendCoreEvents"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen 1" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AIGLX" "on"

   Option       "Xinerama" "off"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "CorePointer"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse_udev"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "touch"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Option       "Mode" "Absolute"

   Option       "Touch" "on"

   Option       "Type" "touch"

   Option       "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"

#        Option "USB" "on"

   Option       "TopX" "0"

   Option       "TopY" "0"

   Option       "BottomX" "9600"

   Option       "BottomY" "7200"

   Option       "DebugLevel" "8"

   Option       "Button1" "1"

   Option       "Button10" "1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "stylus"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Option       "Mode" "Absolute"

   Option       "Type" "stylus"

   Option       "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"

   Option       "TPCButton" "on"

   Option       "USB" "on"

   Option       "Button2" "3"

   Option       "Button3" "core key alt F2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "eraser"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Option       "Mode" "Absolute"

   Option       "Type" "eraser"

   Option       "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"

   Option       "TPCButton" "on"

   Option       "USB" "on"

   Option       "Button1" "2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "touchscreen"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 57.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

#   Driver      "radeon"

#   Driver      "radeonhd"

   Identifier  "videocard"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option       "RandRRotation" "on"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "videocard"

   Monitor    "touchscreen"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "1"

EndSection

```

```

#video drivers

x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~amd64

x11-base/xorg-server ~amd64

x11-libs/libXfont ~amd64

x11-proto/randrproto ~amd64

x11-proto/dri2proto ~amd64

app-admin/eselect ~amd64

app-admin/eselect-opengl ~amd64

#wifi card

net-wireless/broadcom-sta ~amd64

#network manager packages

net-misc/networkmanager ~amd64

net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc ~amd64

net-mics/networkmanager-openvpn ~amd64

gnome-extra/nm-applet ~amd64

sys-auth/policykit ~amd64

gnome-extra/policykit-gnome ~amd64

```

System Information

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h HyperTransport Configuration (rev 40)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Link Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]

08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

```

Last edited by Phancy Physicist on Mon Feb 01, 2010 1:11 am; edited 14 times in total

----------

## Phancy Physicist

On the xt2 there is a spring loaded switch to enable/disable the wifi as opposed to the sliding switch my older laptop. Any idea on how to get this to work? It will light showing activation but Network Manager say the device is not ready.

** A system recompile with the broadcom-sta drivers fixed this.Last edited by Phancy Physicist on Mon Jul 06, 2009 8:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Phancy Physicist

edit the following file to get the right sound card drivers

```

#append to the bottom of file

options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba

```

----------

## Phancy Physicist

The Broadcom linux driver works except for WPA as far as I can tell.

```
emerge broadcom-sta
```

There are claims that the windows driver with ndiswrapper works but I cannot find an xp version.

The vista file is bcmwl6.inf.

**EDIT** Fixed above.Last edited by Phancy Physicist on Tue Jul 28, 2009 10:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tekknokrat

Hi Phancy Physicist,

nice someone else is trying to get gentoo running on that laptop. I had various tries with gentoo switched to ubuntu/jaunty and am now back to gentoo after having fun with backporting a karmic kernel to jaunty.

Gentoo seems to be easier in that area.

I have now the gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r2 running - still with some issues.

What's running: 

 - touchscreen with experimental drivers ntrig-hid

 - touchpad

 - wlan with broadcom-sta and wpa (imo deactivating the broadcom modules in kernel made this work)

 - sound thanks to your tip

 - open source radeon

Where I am tinker on:

 - fglrx because of some issue with 2.6.30

 - suspend/hibernate because they do not show up in g-p-m, seems to be permission problem 

What kernel are you using? Do you have fglrx running? Does suspend works for you?

I must admit with jaunty and its default kernel suspend, fglrx (8.600) and wifi worked out of the box.

Cheers,

tekknokrat

----------

## Phancy Physicist

Finally a brother in arms   :Very Happy: 

 *tekknokrat wrote:*   

> Hi Phancy Physicist,
> 
> What kernel are you using? Do you have fglrx running? Does suspend works for you?
> 
> I must admit with jaunty and its default kernel suspend, fglrx (8.600) and wifi worked out of the box.
> ...

 

Well fglrx works for me on Gentoo Sources 2.6.29-r5. Seems that I have full graphics and opengl support.

 *tekknokrat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What's running:
> 
> - touchscreen with experimental drivers ntrig-hid
> ...

 

What did you do for your WPA to work, any thing special? I use Network Manager and I can connect to anything but WPA.

Also I have been searching my brains out but I am not finding a centralize patch or driver that looks like the ntrig-hid driver you mentioned. Could you link or detail the process here?

Haven't tried the suspend but i will right now.

Thanks for the post

----------

## tekknokrat

 *Phancy Physicist wrote:*   

> Finally a brother in arms  

 

What a truth  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Well fglrx works for me on Gentoo Sources 2.6.29-r5. Seems that I have full graphics and opengl support.
> 
> 

 

What xorg-server and ati-drivers version are you using? I had a try with your xorg.conf but it didn't worked. For me it only works with a rudimentary xorg.conf (or none) with:

 - xorg-server-1.6.2-r1

 - ati-drivers-9.6

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What did you do for your WPA to work, any thing special? I use Network Manager and I can connect to anything but WPA.
> 
> 

 

I tried with Networkmanager but only with Jaunty where WLAN with restricted drivers worked out of the box. Also wpa was no problem.

Just try a current Ubuntu LiveCD to get yourself motivated  :Smile: 

In gentoo I use WLAN and gentoos network configuration because i also want to have connectivity without starting the desktop. Of course broadcom-sta is the only choice.

The configs involved:

wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

# reading passphrase from stdin

network={

        id_str="zuhause"

        scan_ssid=1

        ssid="HOMEGROWN"

        #psk="****************"

        psk=***********************************

}

```

conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=("null")

modules_eth1=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1=15

# for disable wifi powersaving, annoys on remote connects

# iwconfig_eth1="power off"

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also I have been searching my brains out but I am not finding a centralize patch or driver that looks like the ntrig-hid driver you mentioned. Could you link or detail the process here?

 

There was experimental support introduced in 2.6.30 kernel which is more developed in 2.6.31 see here:

 - http://www.lii-enac.fr/en/projects/shareit/linux.html

I integrated the mentioned files to gentoo's 2.6.30 kernel which worked but introduces other problems like fglrx driver not running. If you would like to fiddle with that I can post my current kernel config.

My suspend as non-root user issue is related to my setup, still searching a solution with that...

 - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-780983-highlight-.html

----------

## Phancy Physicist

 *tekknokrat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What xorg-server and ati-drivers version are you using? I had a try with your xorg.conf but it didn't worked. For me it only works with a rudimentary xorg.conf (or none) with:
> 
>  - xorg-server-1.6.2-r1
> ...

 

I just switched to 2.6.30-r2 and fglrx module is still working with fully glx support. I have the following versions installed:

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.2-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.6 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 

```

I don't know if it makes a difference but I changed my Device section of xorg to:

```

Section "Device"

#   Driver      "radeon"

#   Driver      "radeonhd"

   Identifier  "videocard"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option       "RandRRotation" "on"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

```

I'll update the xorg.conf in the above section. If this does not work you might want to consider:

```

emerge -e world

```

It will take a full 24 hours or so.

Let me know if this makes a difference. I am confident that between the two of use we can get a fully functioning HP TouchSmart TX2  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phancy Physicist

 *tekknokrat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My suspend as non-root user issue is related to my setup, still searching a solution with that...
> 
>  - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-780983-highlight-.html
> ...

 

There is one thing that you might try. I found that depending on your Login theme settings, in particular the "allow actions" option, you will but unable to shutdown and restart and do other global power things as a user. 

Just something to check out.

----------

## Phancy Physicist

 *tekknokrat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I integrated the mentioned files to gentoo's 2.6.30 kernel which worked but introduces other problems like fglrx driver not running. If you would like to fiddle with that I can post my current kernel config.
> 
> 

 

What kind of functionality are we talking about for the ntrig? I added the files suggested above but I get the same behavour as i did be for the patch. The touchscreen behaves like the mouse pad on my laptop, complete with scroll bar on the right side of screen. tekknorat, what does your config files look like for the ntrig?

----------

## Phancy Physicist

It is now added to the above post but here is the kernel options you need with 2.6.30-r4 to get the WPA/WPA2 working with your Broadcom 4322.

*NOTE* building into kernel did not work for me *NOTE*

```

  Device Drivers  ---> 

        [*] Network device support  --->

             Wireless LAN  --->

                            [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) 

                                 .

                                 .

                                 .             

                           <M>   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)  

                            [ ]     Support downloading firmware images with Host AP driver    

                           <M>     Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 in PLX9052 PCI adaptors    

                           <M>     Host AP driver for Prism2.5 PCI adaptors 

```

*NOTE* building into kernel did not work for me *NOTE*

----------

## tekknokrat

Hi,

I had a bike accident in vacation and had to keep my right arm quiet, so first sorry for my r/o absence. 

What do you think the ntrig driver should add for functionality apart of mouse movement? 

Additional input functionality e.g. like gestures could be added via userland tools, multitouch like shown in the video in conjunction with compiz and the demo tools. 

Some update from my side.

1. I now have xorg + fglrx + compiz   :Very Happy: 

1.1. Touchpad behaves wildly so i am trying to seperate the touchpad driver to use evdev. Issue is that the touchscreen is not working with this config. My current xorg.conf:

http://pastebin.ca/1520309

Does both devices work with your xorg config in parallel?

2. Still trying to fix the suspend issue but this not hardware related. I only have gnome-light + power-manager installed so perhaps someone shout up hey youre missing some deps...

3. Does special keys works for you? For me the sound buttons only show a speaker symbol with a blank bar no difference which of the keys i am pressing.

Brightness button does not work perhaps related to my suspend issue...

4. cpufreqd works with the powernow-k8 module loaded manually. This way the fan gets quieter. Still some modification neccessary with this config it throttle down cpu only when on battery

cpufreqd.conf:

http://pastebin.ca/1520314

----------

## tekknokrat

 *Phancy Physicist wrote:*   

>  *tekknokrat wrote:*   
> 
> My suspend as non-root user issue is related to my setup, still searching a solution with that...
> 
>  - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-780983-highlight-.html
> ...

 

Where could i find the related settings? Administration / Login does not include allow actions or I am a little blind. It is of course a permission problem because with root I have the functionality.

----------

## Phancy Physicist

 *tekknokrat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.1. Touchpad behaves wildly so i am trying to seperate the touchpad driver to use evdev. Issue is that the touchscreen is not working with this config. My current xorg.conf:
> 
> http://pastebin.ca/1520309
> ...

 

If you are asking if my usb mouse, touch pad, touch screen and stylus are all working at the same time then the answer is yes.

 *tekknokrat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Does special keys works for you? For me the sound buttons only show a speaker symbol with a blank bar no difference which of the keys i am pressing.
> 
> Brightness button does not work perhaps related to my suspend issue...
> ...

 

The sound keys do work for me. I think it was after enabling the following in the kernel config:

```

Device Drivers  ---> 

        [*] X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers  --->  

                  <M>   HP WMI extras 

                  {*}   WMI

```

*NOTE* You must enable {*}   WMI for <M>   HP WMI extras to appear.

 *tekknokrat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. cpufreqd works with the powernow-k8 module loaded manually. This way the fan gets quieter. Still some modification necessary with this config it throttle down cpu only when on battery
> 
> cpufreqd.conf:
> ...

 

Do you mean quieter than using the kernel userspace frequency change and going to 575MHz?

----------

## Phancy Physicist

 *tekknokrat wrote:*   

>  *Phancy Physicist wrote:*    *tekknokrat wrote:*   
> 
> My suspend as non-root user issue is related to my setup, still searching a solution with that...
> 
>  - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-780983-highlight-.html
> ...

 

```

gdmsetup

```

Might not be the problem but it is something to check.

----------

## tekknokrat

 *Phancy Physicist wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.1. Touchpad behaves wildly so i am trying to seperate the touchpad driver to use evdev. Issue is that the touchscreen is not working with this config. My current xorg.conf:
> 
> http://pastebin.ca/1520309
> ...

 

What I mean is if they work cleanly. With jaunty i have no issues apart of the known touch/multitouch part. With gentoo the stylus is always pressed when i get close to the screen. Touchpad moves wildly. Touchscreen also only emulates dumb mouse clicks. Btw. did you already played with the demo tools from the compiz multitouch demo page?

 *Phancy Physicist wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Does special keys works for you? For me the sound buttons only show a speaker symbol with a blank bar no difference which of the keys i am pressing. Brightness button does not work perhaps related to my suspend issue...
> 
> The sound keys do work for me. I think it was after enabling the following in the kernel config:
> ...

 

I have module hp-wmi enabled. 

when looking in /dev/input/event11 it reports:

```

sudo evtest /dev/input/event11 

Input driver version is 1.0.0

Input device ID: bus 0x19 vendor 0x0 product 0x0 version 0x0

Input device name: "HP WMI hotkeys"

Supported events:

  Event type 0 (Sync)

  Event type 1 (Key)

    Event code 138 (Help)

    Event code 148 (Prog1)

    Event code 224 (Brightness down)

    Event code 225 (Brightness up)

    Event code 226 (Media)

    Event code 358 (Info)

  Event type 5 (?)

    Event code 5 (?)

Testing ... (interrupt to exit)

```

Brightness works. I thought it was the button to the right off the monitor. Dont know about Media,Info,Prog1.

Sound buttons are reflected without this module but only show empty progress.

Can you post your ~/.asoundrc, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf, /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf 

Do you know what helper tool hooks in the sound buttons to show the speaker symbols? 

Do you use pulse?

 *Phancy Physicist wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. cpufreqd works with the powernow-k8 module loaded manually. This way the fan gets quieter. Still some modification necessary with this config it throttle down cpu only when on battery
> 
> cpufreqd.conf:
> ...

 

```
cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to cpufreq@vger.kernel.org, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: powernow-k8

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 550 MHz - 2.20 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.20 GHz, 1.10 GHz, 550 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 550 MHz and 2.20 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 550 MHz.

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: powernow-k8

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 1

  hardware limits: 550 MHz - 2.20 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.20 GHz, 1.10 GHz, 550 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 550 MHz and 2.20 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 550 MHz.

```

This increases on load and works seperately per core. Do you use userspace daemon for the userspace governour? 

 *Phancy Physicist wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> gdmsetup
> ...

 

Have the suspend issue as non-root solved. 

Hal was compiled via consolekit use flag which introduces consolekit as dependency and the consolekit-daemon was not running.

Furthermore it was neccessary for me to add the default permission for all "polkit-actions(s)" see http://thielebein.net/trac/wiki/Linux/Gentoo#Policy how I have done it.

----------

## tekknokrat

I am working more with the laptop and want to make use of the stylus pen now. Do you have a working stylus configuration, with adjusted sensitivity and right click working?

I played with your xorg.conf but never get a running server with that. I would also prefer is a solution without xorg.conf but with hal.

Best,

tekknokrat

----------

## TMaYaD

Hi,

I can't get my x running either. The system crashes with fglrx and goes blank with radeonhd.

I'm thinking it might possibly have something to do with kernel. I'm no expert in this regard. 

@phancy physicist

can you please post your kernel config. It might have a clue as to where I might be going wrong.

----------

## Phancy Physicist

With kernel 2.6.31-r6, the touchscreen and stylus track movement but the button pressing doesn't work by default. Working on it. Any Ideas?

----------

## ayuthia

 *Phancy Physicist wrote:*   

> With kernel 2.6.31-r6, the touchscreen and stylus track movement but the button pressing doesn't work by default. Working on it. Any Ideas?

 

If I recall correctly, all the patches needed for the N-Trig digitizer are not there until 2.6.32.  I think that you will need this patch to make it work:

http://ofb.net/~rafi/0001-ntrig-tool-separation-and-pen-usages.patch

You could also just grab the drivers/hid/hid-ntrig.c source from 2.6.32 and compile it with 2.6.31-r6 and that should work also.

----------

## Phancy Physicist

With kernel 2.6.32r3 and the following configuration, the touchscreen works and the stylus works. For some reason my screen rotation is broken though. The graphics scrable when I rotate. 

Also the pressure sensitivity is not working yet.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen 1" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/monafont"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AIGLX" "on"

   Option       "Xinerama" "off"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "touchscreen"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 57.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

   Option       "ReducedBlanking"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "videocard"

   Driver      "fglrx"

#   Driver      "radeon"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option       "RandRRotation" "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "videocard"

   Monitor    "touchscreen"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "1"

EndSection

```

----------

## ayuthia

 *Phancy Physicist wrote:*   

> With kernel 2.6.32r3 and the following configuration, the touchscreen works and the stylus works. For some reason my screen rotation is broken though. The graphics scrable when I rotate. 
> 
> Also the pressure sensitivity is not working yet.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

From your information above, it looks like you don't have the touch and stylus assigned to wacom.  Are you still using a patched version of the linuxwacom driver or are you trying the evdev driver now?  If you want to try a modified evdev driver, you can try this link.  That is what I am using for the stylus and it has pressure sensitivity.  However I am now using xorg-server 1.7 and the open source radeon driver.

For the rotation, I think that the issue is with the fglrx driver.  I think that the rotation quit working at 9.8 (or else it was 9.6) if I remember correctly.

----------

## Phancy Physicist

 *ayuthia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> From your information above, it looks like you don't have the touch and stylus assigned to wacom.  Are you still using a patched version of the linuxwacom driver or are you trying the evdev driver now?  If you want to try a modified evdev driver, you can try this link.  That is what I am using for the stylus and it has pressure sensitivity.  However I am now using xorg-server 1.7 and the open source radeon driver.
> 
> 

 

I am trying what ever works:) Right now the touch and stylus is running off of the evdev. The problem is that gimp and xournal are not getting the pressure info. Also I think the pen clicks are all left clicks. Where you saying you use evdev as well? What does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf look like?

 *ayuthia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For the rotation, I think that the issue is with the fglrx driver.  I think that the rotation quit working at 9.8 (or else it was 9.6) if I remember correctly.

 

Does this mean the rotation works with radeon or radeonhd? I tried both and they didn't work for me.

I am trying the advice on the linked page now.

Thanks

----------

## ayuthia

I am currently using the evdev driver from the link that I posted.  Here is my xorg.conf that I use for the wacom driver:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "stylus"

    InputDevice    "touch"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load  "dri"

    Load  "drm"

    Load  "record"

    Load  "dbe"

    Load  "extmod"

    Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Monitor0"

    VendorName   "AUO"

    ModelName    "9214"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]"

    Option      "DRI"                      "True"

    Option      "AccelMethod"              "exa"

    Option      "RenderAccel"              "on"

    Option      "DynamicClocks"            "true"

    Option      "ClockGating"              "true"

    Option      "DynamicPM"                "true"

    Option      "ForceLowPowerMode"        "on"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip"           "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen0"

    Device     "Card0"

    Monitor    "Monitor0"

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Modes      "1280x800"

        Depth     1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Modes      "1280x800"

        Depth     4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Modes      "1280x800"

        Depth     8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Modes      "1280x800"

        Depth     15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Modes      "1280x800"

        Depth     16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Modes      "1280x800"

        Depth     24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Option "Mode" "Absolute"

    Identifier "touch"

    Option "Touch" "on"

    Option "Type" "touch"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"

    Option "TopX" "0"

    Option "TopY" "0"

    Option "BottomX" "9600"

    Option "BottomY" "7200"

    Option "MaxX" "9600"

    Option "MaxY" "7200"

    Option "ResX" "1280"

    Option "ResY" "800"

    Option "DebugLevel" "8"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "stylus"

    Option "Mode" "Absolute"

    Option "Type" "stylus"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"

    Option "ResX" "1280"

    Option "ResY" "800"

    Option "Button2" "3"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "AIGLX"  "On"

EndSection

```

I have not had a chance to clean it up in a while so there are some things in there that might not be needed.  Right now, I am testing out Rafi Rubin's updated kernel module because it allows the newest firmware from HP from the Win7 64-bit section to be used.  I am also creating a separate driver for the touch and possibly the stylus mainly because there are some gestures that I want and I want to try to understand MPX a little better.  I will post my most recent version as soon as I have things a little more stable.

By the way, the newest alsa-driver (1.22.x) has a better driver for the tx2 soundcard.  You will need to remove the alsa portion from the kernel and emerge the newest alsa-driver though.  The new version does not need the toshiba option anymore and it also provides SPDIF support from the headphone port.

----------

## ayuthia

I forgot to add the information about rotation.  My current radeon setup does work with rotation.  The up/down side to it is that you do need to upgrade to the most recent xorg-server which means that you will have to do a lot of downgrading if you want to go back to fglrx or else wait a while until ATI comes out with an update to support 7.5.  

I am currently using the X11 packages from layman and installed libdrm-9999, mesa-9999, and xf86-video-ati-9999 from there and I am using xorg-server-1.7.4.901 from portage.  I am not a gamer so the 3D performance works fine for me.  It allows me to use KDE4.4 with desktop effects enabled and I can still view mythtv without any issues.  The only downside that I have seen is that the fan speed is not as good as fglrx, but the temps are about the same.  The advantage is that rotation works and I am able to use the the most recent version of xorg.

My guess is that ATI will come out with a working version for 7.5 by April since they seem to be working with Canonical and Lucid Lynx (comes out in April) is using the newer xorg.  I am just not for sure if they can get the rotation solved before then.  The rotation bug is still listed as unfixed on ATI's relelase notes for their most recent release.

I will admit that I have not gotten a working version of wacom running with the newest xorg settings(I am pretty confident that it will work though), but I have created a driver that is currently working with my tx2 that can use the stylus and touch however, the modified evdev driver works pretty well with the stylus and the single finger touch works ok with multitouch enabled.  I am currently working on the buttons, then the gestures, and finally multitouch.

Out of curiosity, do you know which firmware version you are using?  There is one out there that is supplied with Vista, a Win7 RC version (four fingers), and a Win7 version (two fingers).

----------

